# 17teen



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

hey im 17 been commentin on here a few months

just thought id post some pics im about 12 stone 4 im 5.11

body fat around 16 % i think may be slightly less.

just wonderin what every 1 thinks??

GOOO DOWN 4 IMAGES


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i have no idea how to resize these sorry????


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

from what i can see you are looking good, you look leaner that me and last time i checked i was about 12% bf


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

hope these are better


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Chest is looking good mate, keep at it.

What are you goals?

How long you been training?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

You should be very proud matey, very good shape to you.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Five-O said:


> hope these are better


Thanks loads


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

MXMAD said:


> Chest is looking good mate, keep at it.
> 
> What are you goals?
> 
> How long you been training?


iv been training properly 4 around 6months ish but iv been going to the gym or training in my garage lol for the last year and half but not dedicated just on and off,

my goals arnt to get like a monster lol i really just wonna get bigger prob to around 14 stone i think but i dont really know all i do is weights slight bit of cardio but thats it

i dont use any suppliments apart from creatine which i never stay on for long *does any 1 think that if i get on shakes it will make a big difference??*


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Good whole foods is the best way to go to put on mass, but a shake with a quick release carb and whey after exercise is a good one to replenish your energy stocks.

I would say to have 2-3 shakes a day AS WELL AS 5-6 whole food meals.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

well all i do is eat good food at the moment and i havnt got any shakes i cant always afford it but after xmas when i have some more cash i might try, but im not sure if im gona i duno i think im doin ok without but with them would it make that much difference in my size ? or gains


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a split at the moment;

4 whole meals

4 shakes

Nutrients are nutrients.

I prefer doing it like this as;

a) It's easier to get all the calories down and no bloating

B) No huge amount of carbs sitting in my stomach


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

so it will make it easier 4 me what about the prices though how much do u spend a month if ur takin 4 shakes a day??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

matokane said:


> so it will make it easier 4 me what about the prices though how much do u spend a month if ur takin 4 shakes a day??


A lot


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good shape mate, good base to start adding some mass. Stick around the boards and you'll grow. I started alot smaller than you.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Good shape mate, good base to start adding some mass. Stick around the boards and you'll grow. I started alot smaller than you.


im trying at the moment and im not doin to bad really and no way how old were u when u started your dedicated trainin??


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I started training just after my 18th Birthday to add some mass as I was 9 and half stone! I started getting serious when I stumbled across these boards whilst looking for some advice on T5s LOL! In all honesty and I really don't care how gay this sounds, I saw a pic of Baz (DB) (his avatar) where he is pulling a most muscular pose which made me decide I wanted to get big.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> I started training just after my 18th Birthday to add some mass as I was 9 and half stone! I started getting serious when I stumbled across these boards whilst looking for some advice on T5s LOL! In all honesty and I really don't care how gay this sounds, I saw a pic of Baz (DB) (his avatar) where he is pulling a most muscular pose which made me decide I wanted to get big.


nice 1 and lol its not gay at the end of the day it looks good and u knew it thats more or less what i did saw some peep who i knew and thought that looks good but i also wanted 2 be bigger and stronger than the peep i knew lol, how old were u when u first started takin steds?? if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

2 months on i decided to work on my shoulders a little more


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

again i hav no idea how to resize

sorry


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

matokane said:


> *my goals arnt to get like a monster lol i really just wonna get bigger prob to around 14 stone* i think but i dont really know all i do is weights slight bit of cardio but thats it
> 
> is


thats what everyone first says lol give it a couple of years and ur intention might change

u look good 4 ur age keep it up


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

matokane said:


> again i hav no idea how to resize
> 
> sorry


Paint mate, simple and easy if you have trouble resizing let me know


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

tahir said:


> thats what everyone first says lol give it a couple of years and ur intention might change
> 
> u look good 4 ur age keep it up


im nearly at 13stone still with a bit of fat to lose but i kind ov know what u mean already i chang my mind on what eventualy i want all the time but at the moment i know i want to get bigger lol that hasnt changed i end up thinkin to far ahead for my body


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

what body part does any1 think i need to improve?? and would cutting for the summer be worth it or will i lose to much and have to build back up muscle??


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i think most people's weakness is their legs..so post some pics up of them.also you're not posing them but i would say your traps aren't in line with your other developments.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i know my legs are a massive weakness thats y i dont hav any pics lol only just started working em really will get some may be in a few weeks lol, non ov the pics are good 4 my traps but yeh thats true they do need work thanks i only do prob 1 direct trap exercise eather with my shoulders or back not sure if its enough usualy i wake up the next day and they feel worked duno lol


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

great genetics to start piling on the mass mate.. good shape and you would hold it if you did indeed become a monster.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all credit to ya mate, very good progress,


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

matokane said:


> what body part does any1 think i need to improve?? and would cutting for the summer be worth it or will i lose to much and have to build back up muscle??


mate ur young, and u shud try for the next couple of years to put as much muscle on you as possible, once ur muscles grow bigger u will look leaner even though ur body fat might be the same, sometimes it easy to deceive ppl when u have big muscles!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks alot  well im gona keep trainin and keep tryin to get bigger prob giv it a few more months and il post some more up i always try stawin dedicated to it all but iv got college and stuff like that so should be fun


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

looking good mate , keep it up !!

what are ur future goals ?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> looking good mate , keep it up !!
> 
> what are ur future goals ?


to be honest i aint to sure i wona get alot bigger im 18 in 2months so around my 19th bday about a years time i wona hav put on about a stone of muscle thats as far as my plans go how realistic do u recon that is my first pics i was around 12stone now im around 12stone 8 and still around the same body fat as befor but i went all out for just over 2 months with a good diet but i recon its slowin down now big time i think lol


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

Well i recon it is achievable mate , jus remember keep eating and training hard , and it will come in time !! can never rush things lk this !!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

this is me now at 13 stone 3 i think iv lost some fat and iv been tryin to train my shoulders harder and also my traps only been tranin my legs for about 3 months, yeh stupid i know but i finaly came to my sences lol.

some advice would be good

or what you think :confused1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey mate, nice work, looks like u dropped a lil bf but you really need to get to work on those wheels. Get squatting and they should grow nicely!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

i was in the same boat as the not training legs issue mate!

hit them hard and eat lots and they should bloom quickly


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Look good, just need to blast your legs more. Btw, are you tensing them in that picture? If not I think you should otherwise it's difficult to see improvements.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks 4 the comments lol "wheels" dont think i am but i aint got much to tence on my legs lol, think i will post up some more pics in a few months again,

infact im gona try an get another of my back soon,

WHAT EXERCISES should ibe doin for legs???

just to check what im missing.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Star Jumps


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Great progress dood 

Have you ever tried upper lower slpits or full body?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

For legs I began by doing,

4 sets of squats

4 sets of leg press

4 sets of extensions

I now do 3 sets of squats,

3 sets of leg press

3 sets of lunges

3 sets of extensions.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

MXD said:


> Great progress dood
> 
> Have you ever tried upper lower slpits or full body?


i did back in the day lol for abouot 5 months then

i went to

1. legs shoulders

2. back bicep

3. chest tris

but like i said iv only been tranin legs for around 2-3 months

what do you do??


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> For legs I began by doing,
> 
> 4 sets of squats
> 
> ...


i do 4 sets of squats

4 sets of leg press

4 sets of leg extentions

3 sets of well a calf work out

i wish i had a pic of them about 4months ago lol if you think they are bad now they were reallly bad back then haha but its the only way.

tryed lunges last week and i woke up in pain haha good pain but i just found it hard to keep my balance, dont really see people doin them in my gym but glad some 1 does :thumbup1: im gona giv em another go this week.


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

Not bad for 17, keep up the training, good base to build on there


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

frostman said:


> Not bad for 17, keep up the training, good base to build on there


i turned 18 a few month back but still hope its not bad lol thanks very much

reps lol:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

you got a timer on ya camera dude?

just taking full bodys is always easier to see progress as you can see changes in size compared to the base of the body

upper chest is looking good and square, keep at it dude


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> you got a timer on ya camera dude?
> 
> just taking full bodys is always easier to see progress as you can see changes in size compared to the base of the body
> 
> upper chest is looking good and square, keep at it dude


thanks mate, an yeh i do but its well hard 2 get the position ov the cam lol il try an get 1 full body. :thumbup1:

an my bench aint bad my max bench is 110kg 4 1 rep dont think its bad lol:cool2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

nice one mate, i dont know what my max is, i dont trust my spotter enough lol

keep at it pal!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> nice one mate, i dont know what my max is, i dont trust my spotter enough lol
> 
> keep at it pal!


repped lol thanks mate:beer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

matokane said:


> to be honest i aint to sure i wona get alot bigger im 18 in 2months so around my 19th bday about a years time i wona hav put on about a stone of muscle thats as far as my plans go how realistic do u recon that is my first pics i was around 12stone now im around 12stone 8 and still around the same body fat as befor but i went all out for just over 2 months with a good diet but i recon its slowin down now big time i think lol


a stone of muscle you wont get mate, LS has mentioned a few times the amount of muscle you can add, think it was a few lbs

still though mate, aim for an extra stone, nice clean bulk and heavy weights and although it wont be a stone of muscle itll look gooooood!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> a stone of muscle you wont get mate, LS has mentioned a few times the amount of muscle you can add, think it was a few lbs
> 
> still though mate, aim for an extra stone, nice clean bulk and heavy weights and although it wont be a stone of muscle itll look gooooood!


we shall see lol but nice 1:thumb:


----------

